# Alternative chemex paper fold



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The barista in lost and found showed me this.

Fold in half










In half again










Fold one leaf of that back towards the other side










Open out and fold the other leaf to the other crease



















And close over










Ok, ready to open, looking from above find this space and open










And you end up with this










Can you tell why I never realised and origami book!


----------

